# Edmonton ???



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

Hey everyone,

Looks like another trip to Edmonton coming up the week of the 23rd of Jan.

Anyone know of anything going on workshop?, release parties etc, something guitar oriented to keep me busy in the evenings?:rockon2: 

Thanks


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

Sorry I missed your post...if I had noticed it earlier, most definitely we could have cooked up some guitar-related fun. I have to admit that I have been exceptionally busy with non-guitar things as of late. ie work  

Next time you are coming around make a point to PM me and let me know what sort of things you would be interested in.


----------

